# Manual Trans mission Rs4-G5 remote car starter questions



## case310350 (Jan 5, 2008)

I am getting some conflicting info. Have a 07 vibe with a manual transmission. I am about to install the remote car starter. I want to connect the minimal wiring. Do I need the door lock connection? This is an output correct. I know you need to press the door lock button on the remote once you exit the car to let the system activate.

Any info on what type of clutch wiring/relay I need for an 07 vibe?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

There is a simple alternative to doing the whole door lock when you leave routine. Actually hook up the neutral safety wire to the transmission and then use a status input wire to the ebrake that sends 12+ when engaged. If either one of those is not in place the remote starter will not activate. With the clutch, all you need is to have the remote starter provide the circuit power to bypass the switch.


----------



## case310350 (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't follow, you say "Actually hook up the neutral safety wire to the transmission". The neutral safety switch is on the transmission, so take that signal and feed it to what input on the rs4-g5. 

Also on the clutch there are 4 type, +12, grounded, two wire short, normally closed need to open when starting.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Correct on the neutral safety. And find out which side on the clutch is powered when the pedal is pressed and run a status output from the remote starter to the polarity required.


----------

